
Show HN: Get a cool email id. “yourname@coolmail.id” - vasanthv
https://coolmail.id/
======
throwaway8879
Why would someone use this for $7/month? Or even if it was free, how is it a
better alternative to countless other email services?

------
vasanthv
Hi HN, I am Vasanth, this is my weekend project. Let me know your feedbacks.

